# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Give Finn Barton a storyline!

## Serena Williams

So Emmerdale has pushed Aaron and Robert to the sidelines and yet forgotten about the other gay character Finn Barton. Finn has bern on Emmerdale for over two years but the writers do not know what to do with him. Finn is always supporting other characters storylines yet he has no depth. So is Finn ever going to get a real boyfriend and a story of his own? Finn is too perfect the audience knows nothing about him he is just there. I hope the new producer cam give Finn mote to do. Hollyoaks has several gay male characters who have messy lives. I feel bad for Joe Gill his character is being wasted.

----------


## Perdita

> So Emmerdale has pushed Aaron and Robert to the sidelines and yet forgotten about the other gay character Finn Barton. Finn has bern on Emmerdale for over two years but the writers do not know what to do with him. Finn is always supporting other characters storylines yet he has no depth. So is Finn ever going to get a real boyfriend and a story of his own? Finn is too perfect the audience knows nothing about him he is just there. I hope the new producer cam give Finn mote to do. Hollyoaks has several gay male characters who have messy lives. I feel bad for Joe Gill his character is being wasted.


Will you please stop posting comments about a character in the spoiler section .. use the general news thread for rants please

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2015), maidmarian (23-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> So Emmerdale has pushed Aaron and Robert to the sidelines and yet forgotten about the other gay character Finn Barton. Finn has bern on Emmerdale for over two years but the writers do not know what to do with him. Finn is always supporting other characters storylines yet he has no depth. So is Finn ever going to get a real boyfriend and a story of his own? Finn is too perfect the audience knows nothing about him he is just there. I hope the new producer cam give Finn mote to do. Hollyoaks has several gay male characters who have messy lives. I feel bad for Joe Gill his character is being wasted.


Will you please stop posting comments about a character in the spoiler section .. use the general news thread for rants please

----------


## lizann

does every storyline you want have to be a gay relationship

----------

JessicaMad (24-12-2015), Perdita (25-12-2015)

----------


## Serena Williams

> Will you please stop posting comments about a character in the spoiler section .. use the general news thread for rants please


Do you own this website? Are you the editor? Or do you feel the need to target me with your RUDE COMMENTS!

----------


## Serena Williams

> Will you please stop posting comments about a character in the spoiler section .. use the general news thread for rants please


Do you own this website? Are you the editor? Or do you feel the need to target me with your RUDE COMMENTS!

----------

deeCee (26-12-2015)

----------


## Serena Williams

> does every storyline you want have to be a gay relationship


Emmerdale definitely treats the gay characters differently than the heterosexual characters this is a fact.

----------


## Serena Williams

> does every storyline you want have to be a gay relationship


Emmerdale definitely treats the gay characters differently than the heterosexual characters this is a fact.

----------


## connyben

Emmerdale has a huge cast, not every character can be in the spotlight all the time. I like the background characters, and I feel that there should be more nice and kind characters like Finn in Emmerdale. I do agree that he is a good character.

----------

maidmarian (26-12-2015), Perdita (26-12-2015)

----------


## deeCee

I would have thought it would have been nice to see Finn together with his immediate family over the Christmas period - I don't think he's been seen for weeks with any of them. And the Christmas Day episode, he was only there so Cain could do a dodgy Brokeback mountain gag. 

But no we have more misery, pain and self harm of Aaron coming up zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## deeCee

I would have thought it would have been nice to see Finn together with his immediate family over the Christmas period - I don't think he's been seen for weeks with any of them. And the Christmas Day episode, he was only there so Cain could do a dodgy Brokeback mountain gag. 

But no we have more misery, pain and self harm of Aaron coming up zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## alcapo11

> I would have thought it would have been nice to see Finn together with his immediate family over the Christmas period - I don't think he's been seen for weeks with any of them. And the Christmas Day episode, he was only there so Cain could do a dodgy Brokeback mountain gag. 
> 
> But no we have more misery, pain and self harm of Aaron coming up zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


I think we will see alot more of Finn after Debbie leaves, Ross will need his brother.

----------


## alcapo11

> I would have thought it would have been nice to see Finn together with his immediate family over the Christmas period - I don't think he's been seen for weeks with any of them. And the Christmas Day episode, he was only there so Cain could do a dodgy Brokeback mountain gag. 
> 
> But no we have more misery, pain and self harm of Aaron coming up zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


I think we will see alot more of Finn after Debbie leaves, Ross will need his brother.

----------

deeCee (26-12-2015)

----------


## Siobhan

> Do you own this website? Are you the editor? Or do you feel the need to target me with your RUDE COMMENTS!


No Perdy is not a moderator but I am and she has just pointed out that general rants should be in the general section. I find nothing wrong with what she has said. 
Everyone respects advice from Perdita as she had been on the boards a long time

----------

Dazzle (26-12-2015), maidmarian (26-12-2015), Perdita (26-12-2015)

----------


## livden

Well.. with the new producer from HO, Finn is bound to get some more screen time.. right? Surely he must be featured more considering he's gay.. they love the gay characters over at HO. Hopefully the new producer will give Finn Barton the screen time he deserves  :Big Grin:

----------


## Serena Williams

> Well.. with the new producer from HO, Finn is bound to get some more screen time.. right? Surely he must be featured more considering he's gay.. they love the gay characters over at HO. Hopefully the new producer will give Finn Barton the screen time he deserves


I hope you are right happy to hear the Hollyoaks producer is gay hopefully he will do a better job with Finn. Hollyoaks has done a good job with their gay characters.

----------


## Serena Williams

> Well.. with the new producer from HO, Finn is bound to get some more screen time.. right? Surely he must be featured more considering he's gay.. they love the gay characters over at HO. Hopefully the new producer will give Finn Barton the screen time he deserves


I hope you are right happy to hear the Hollyoaks producer is gay hopefully he will do a better job with Finn. Hollyoaks has done a good job with their gay characters.

----------


## livden

> I hope you are right happy to hear the Hollyoaks producer is gay hopefully he will do a better job with Finn. Hollyoaks has done a good job with their gay characters.


I didn't say the producer was gay, just that Finn is gay and they love gay characters on HO, so hopefully he will dedicate some time to the gay characters on Emmerdale too  :Smile:

----------


## livden

> I hope you are right happy to hear the Hollyoaks producer is gay hopefully he will do a better job with Finn. Hollyoaks has done a good job with their gay characters.


I didn't say the producer was gay, just that Finn is gay and they love gay characters on HO, so hopefully he will dedicate some time to the gay characters on Emmerdale too  :Smile:

----------


## bbradshaw

I really hope we get to see more of Finn he needs a storyline soon

----------

deeCee (12-02-2016)

----------


## Elaine Peacock

To be honest, I don't think the Finn Barton actor has some of the kudos that other Emmerdale actors have. He tends to be very much one tone and adopts a typical moody teenager mannerism. I think the character could have so much more potential if they was played by perhaps someone with more experience, who could be more organic as opposed to copying everything they've learned fresh from drama school

----------

